# Basics of Biblical Hebrew Answer Key



## tellville (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I lost the disc to my Basics of Biblical Hebrew by Pratico and Van Pelt. I was wondering if anybody could send me the PDF answer key for the work book? If you can, send it to tellville @ hotmail . com

Thanks!


----------



## jawyman (Oct 27, 2007)

tellville said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I lost the disc to my Basics of Biblical Hebrew by Pratico and Van Pelt. I was wondering if anybody could send me the PDF answer key for the work book? If you can, send it to tellville @ hotmail . com
> 
> Thanks!



Give me about an hour and I can email it to you as well as upload here to the forum.


----------



## tellville (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## jawyman (Oct 27, 2007)

Mark, I just sent it. Would you like any of the other pdfs?


----------



## tellville (Oct 27, 2007)

I still haven't received it. I've checked my junk and normal folder. Did you remove the spaces in the email I posted?


----------



## jawyman (Oct 27, 2007)

tellville said:


> I still haven't received it. I've checked my junk and normal folder. Did you remove the spaces in the email I posted?



I did. I can try to resend or upload here.


----------



## tellville (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Jeff, I now have your email but the file is not attached


----------



## jawyman (Oct 27, 2007)

Mark,

Let's try this again, eh.


----------



## tellville (Oct 27, 2007)

And the clouds parted, the lights shone, angels sang, and low and behold, there was an answer key. 

Thanks Jeff! Big help!


----------



## jawyman (Oct 27, 2007)

No problem. I feel blessed that I was able to help. Do you want any of the other pdfs from the disc?


----------

